# New Tohatsu 50 4 stroke prop



## duppyzafari

I was wondering which motor you'd select for the Cayo. 

Your micro had an E-Tec, right? Any specific reason why you wouldn't go Evinrude again?


----------



## hcft

duppyzafari said:


> I was wondering which motor you'd select for the Cayo.
> 
> Your micro had an E-Tec, right? Any specific reason why you wouldn't go Evinrude again?


I loved the Etec, i have had 4 Etecs. The reason I didn't do the Etec this time is that the 30 is the lightest option but i wanted a little more power. The 60 etec is about 60 lbs heavier than the new 50 Tohatsu is light and a quiet 4stroke.

I do admit its a big leap for me but we will see how it goes.


----------



## duppyzafari

hcft said:


> I loved the Etec, i have had 4 Etecs. The reason I didn't do the Etec this time is that the 30 is the lightest option but i wanted a little more power. The 60 etec is about 60 lbs heavier than the new 50 Tohatsu is light and a quiet 4stroke.
> 
> I do admit its a big leap for me but we will see how it goes.


I'm really looking forward to seeing the finished product. Cayo gave a little "peek under the blanket" of your color scheme on IG, the other night, which only intensified my interest.

Like you, we've got a new baby boy, so I'm putting off a skiff purchase until next year. Stalking the skiff porn is keeping me going, for now.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

hcft said:


> I loved the Etec, i have had 4 Etecs. The reason I didn't do the Etec this time is that the 30 is the lightest option but i wanted a little more power. The 60 etec is about 60 lbs heavier than the new 50 Tohatsu is light and a quiet 4stroke.
> 
> I do admit its a big leap for me but we will see how it goes.


Did you find a prop? Ive got a tohat 40hp 4S on a Caimen and looking for prop recommendations.


----------



## devrep

I'm running a PT SWC4 on my tohatsu 50 tldi.


----------



## joshfb

hcft said:


> Anyone have any success with any particular props? It's hard to find alot of info on this motor and props right now.


I've tried 3 PT props on my Spear LTG with 50hp 4 stroke tohatsu. I think I am almost there.
1st was a swc3 11 pitch. Incredible hole shot. Max speed was ~29mph hitting the rev limiters quickly, 6100rpm.
2nd was swc3 13 pitch. Still pretty good hole shot. Max rpm about 5100 (from what I can remember) and would porpoise when trimming the motor even a little trying to get more rpm at full throttle. I think the swc just had too much cup and my motor isn't elevated so didn't need it.
3rd was srd3 14 pitch. WOT trimmed is about 5400 rpm and 34-35 mph. No significant porpoise. Much better performance overall. Hole shot suffered some but still not bad. I think maybe an inch too much pitch so I will be calling Marcus tomorrow.
Hope this helps and let us know what works for you.
Josh


----------



## tjtfishon

I just put a tach on my Tohatsu 50 hp 4 stroke tiller powering my 16'4" Hog Island Skiff. I have about 60 hours on the motor. I am seeing 32 MPH consistently at WOT with ideal conditions. Occasionally I'll hit 33 and change if I get a gust of wind or something from my back. Hole shot is very good and I typically don't even bother to trim down to get on a plane...a quick flick of the wrist and it pops up almost immediately. I ran today with my tach and trimming up as far as I could until ventilation occurs then back down slightly I am running prety consistent 5350 RPM

My prop is an aluminum Tohatsu 11x15 prop that came with the motor. Also stamped on it is 4715...can't find the reference to what that means.

I know next to nothing about propeller performance and I understand prop shops would probably know what to do without even looking it up. What, if any advice does the group have for an alternate propeller?


----------



## LowHydrogen

tjtfishon said:


> I just put a tach on my Tohatsu 50 hp 4 stroke tiller powering my 16'4" Hog Island Skiff. I have about 60 hours on the motor. I am seeing 32 MPH consistently at WOT with ideal conditions. Occasionally I'll hit 33 and change if I get a gust of wind or something from my back. Hole shot is very good and I typically don't even bother to trim down to get on a plane...a quick flick of the wrist and it pops up almost immediately. I ran today with my tach and trimming up as far as I could until ventilation occurs then back down slightly I am running prety consistent 5350 RPM
> 
> My prop is an aluminum Tohatsu 11x15 prop that came with the motor. Also stamped on it is 4715...can't find the reference to what that means.
> 
> I know next to nothing about propeller performance and I understand prop shops would probably know what to do without even looking it up. What, if any advice does the group have for an alternate propeller?


I'm running the same boat (LTG boat is 17'10" and rigged with me in it, I'm guessing is about #650 not counting motor), and prop (srd3 14p) as @joshfb with the same numbers, I think you should try the SRD3 in a 14p. How heavy is your boat? If the bare hull weight it much over#450 I think you'll need to go down to the 13p to see the right rpms. I could probably stand a drop to a 13p too, I'm still debating......
Good luck
LH


----------



## tjtfishon

LowHydrogen said:


> I'm running the same boat (LTG boat is 17'10" and rigged with me in it, I'm guessing is about #650 not counting motor), and prop (srd3 14p) as @joshfb with the same numbers, I think you should try the SRD3 in a 14p. How heavy is your boat? If the bare hull weight it much over#450 I think you'll need to go down to the 13p to see the right rpms. I could probably stand a drop to a 13p too, I'm still debating......
> Good luck
> LH


I'm probably pushing over 1000 lbs including myself, boat, motor and gear. 
Been doing some research and if I stay with the aluminum I should probably get a 12. Not sure how to factor in change from alum to ss though.


----------



## tjtfishon

Bare hull is 480


----------



## LowHydrogen

tjtfishon said:


> Bare hull is 480


I'd try the 13p. Only because my hull is slightly lighter than that and with the 14p my motor isn't quite getting to the top of its RPM range. YMMV..


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Im running a caimen lite with a 40hp 4s tohat. I'm turning 5200 rpms at WOT. Seeing about 30MPH. Current prop is an aluminum 11x14 that came with the motor. Talked to Jack Foreman at crossroads prop and he suggested i go with an 11x12 thru 11x10.


----------



## tjtfishon

So I stopped by Doc of the Bay, my local Tohatsu dealer thinking I would get some advice and maybe order a prop from them and they referred me to Suncoast Propeller. No fancy website (at all) or catalog, but I called the guy and he sure knows his business. He told me pretty much exactly what I thought and said he would call me back. An hour later he calls and says after some searching (he knew he had one somewhere) he found the only Tohatsu prop he had was 13.5 pitch (pretty much just what I needed) and one blade was bent so needed to recondition it and couldn't have it ready for me today. 
No problem for me since my over pitched prop works ok still. $50 plus tax ready next week.
I can't wait to see this place!


----------



## tjtfishon

tjtfishon said:


> So I stopped by Doc of the Bay, my local Tohatsu dealer thinking I would get some advice and maybe order a prop from them and they referred me to Suncoast Propeller. No fancy website (at all) or catalog, but I called the guy and he sure knows his business. He told me pretty much exactly what I thought and said he would call me back. An hour later he calls and says after some searching (he knew he had one somewhere) he found the only Tohatsu prop he had was 13.5 pitch (pretty much just what I needed) and one blade was bent so needed to recondition it and couldn't have it ready for me today.
> No problem for me since my over pitched prop works ok still. $50 plus tax ready next week.
> I can't wait to see this place!


Well the 13.5 put my revs just over 6000...it may have been cutting out a little bit due to over rev, but couldn't tell very well because of the wind and waves. I will try it again when it is a little flatter, but maybe a 14 is the right pitch for my setup. Both my 15 and 13.5 are aluminum.


----------



## kenb

hcft said:


> Anyone have any success with any particular props? It's hard to find alot of info on this motor and props right now.


Have a 2015 tohatsu 4 stroke 50 on a 2008 gordon waterman, tunnel with jackplate
PowerTech SCB 3 13 pitch cupped
Perfect


----------



## jmrodandgun

kenb said:


> Have a 2015 tohatsu 4 stroke 50 on a 2008 gordon waterman, tunnel with jackplate
> PowerTech SCB 3 13 pitch cupped
> Perfect


How fast?


----------



## kenb

jmrodandgun said:


> How fast?


I run at 4800 rpms, 32/33 mph.


----------



## kenb

kenb said:


> I run at 4800 rpms, 32/33 mph.


But thats about it for top end , But thats cool with me.


----------



## tjtfishon

View attachment 2466
I talked to a bunch of folks for advice and got some great info from most. The best advice I got was from Ken at http://www.propgods.com/Content2/Default.aspx In addition to suggesting some different props and pitch for performance he told me to raise my motor and run it and get more data. He also suggested I talk to Marcus at Power Tech, but I ended up getting a call back from Steven as Marcus wasn't available last week...Steven was great and I learned a lot from him as well
Well that extra .75" in height made a huge difference. I was turning 5400 rpm before and now turning 5800 and +1 mph.
I'm stoked that I was able to dial in my performance even better without spending anything and look forward to even more gains with a new prop.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Fuel economy report. I'm seeing 9+ mpg with my Tohatsu 50 on Spear LTG, running the PT SRD 14p. I ran between 67-68 miles the other day, 2 large guys 235lbs+, big cooler fully loaded 80ish lbs, 6 rods, 2 tackle boxes, 20lb anchor, all the safety stuff...etc Got finished and fueled back up that evening. Boat took 7.1 Gallons! I thought the vent had been plugged by a bee, nope just full. Very very pleased with this motor.
LH


----------



## sjrobin

The plus side of four cycles.


----------



## LowHydrogen

I'm really happy they figured out a way to get the weight down a bit. My motor is about 215 lbs. Not bad for a 4stk 50. Think the short shaft is like 209.


----------



## sjrobin

Yeah much lighter than my F60 at 258 lbs. If you don't have one, most of you guys with >50 hp would get more out of your props/skiffs with a Atlas micro.


----------



## tjtfishon

After moving the motor up one hole (from 2nd to 3rd hole) and gaining some RPM there, I settled on a SRD3 14p. Ran it today very briefly and getting 5600-5700 rpm and 33 mph.

I think with the motor lower that the 13 would have been perfect. I do like the motor up a little better though so I will probably stick with the 14 since the data indicates it is pretty dialed in. I will run it a while more and under better conditions, but so far I think this is a winner.


----------



## Financekid1

Looking to revive this thread.....Ive been running the stock 17 pitch prop on my hatsu 50 4 stroke and my hole shot just down right sucks. Anyone mess around with a 4 blade on the tohatsu? Looking to see if I should consider it or just change the pitch on a 3 blade. Thank you guys!


----------



## jmrodandgun

What's your trim and tab position? That thing should jump right up with that motor.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Financekid1 said:


> Looking to revive this thread.....Ive been running the stock 17 pitch prop on my hatsu 50 4 stroke and my hole shot just down right sucks. Anyone mess around with a 4 blade on the tohatsu? Looking to see if I should consider it or just change the pitch on a 3 blade. Thank you guys!


Talk to a good prop guy about getting the 3 blade pitched and cupped correctly. 4 blades are not always better holeshot props, that is a common misconception.


----------



## Financekid1

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Talk to a good prop guy about getting the 3 blade pitched and cupped correctly. 4 blades are not always better holeshot props, that is a common misconception.


Any recommendations on a good prop guy?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Financekid1 said:


> Any recommendations on a good prop guy?


Where do you live?


----------



## Financekid1

right outside Jacksonville Florida


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Financekid1 said:


> right outside Jacksonville Florida


My guy is here in Texas


----------



## GullsGoneWild

All the best prop guys are in TX! haha just kidding. I just picked up a new stainless but I cant remember if I bought the 10.5 x 12P or the 10.75 x 11P. I was running the stock 17P prop as well but never had hole shot issues. Tabs down and I'm on plane in about a boat length. Do you have a Tohatsu dealer near you? If so, go speak to them and they will let you borrow props till you get it propped correctly. Only caveat is: you scuff it you buy it.


----------



## Financekid1

Cool thanks GGW!


----------



## Saltychicken

I 


kenb said:


> Have a 2015 tohatsu 4 stroke 50 on a 2008 gordon waterman, tunnel with jackplate
> PowerTech SCB 3 13 pitch cupped
> Perfect


I have a series of questions for you about your tohatsu 50 on your tunnel!? I talked to Billy down at cougar Marine down in Texas and he told me after 16 props he can't get one to run right on any tunnel boat. My boat is relatively similar to yours. Harry spear is building me a Glades X with a tunnel and I was curious are you having any issues with blowing out or sucking the tunnel dry, cavitation etc. Also what is your tunnel height and depth, transom etc etc. I'm close to the build being done and tohatsu only offers a 15 in. shaft motor in that power range the options I'm stuck with are the tldi or 4 stroke. Any advice or help would greatly appreciated.


----------



## Eric_Greenstein

joshfb said:


> I've tried 3 PT props on my Spear LTG with 50hp 4 stroke tohatsu. I think I am almost there.
> 1st was a swc3 11 pitch. Incredible hole shot. Max speed was ~29mph hitting the rev limiters quickly, 6100rpm.
> 2nd was swc3 13 pitch. Still pretty good hole shot. Max rpm about 5100 (from what I can remember) and would porpoise when trimming the motor even a little trying to get more rpm at full throttle. I think the swc just had too much cup and my motor isn't elevated so didn't need it.
> 3rd was srd3 14 pitch. WOT trimmed is about 5400 rpm and 34-35 mph. No significant porpoise. Much better performance overall. Hole shot suffered some but still not bad. I think maybe an inch too much pitch so I will be calling Marcus tomorrow.
> Hope this helps and let us know what works for you.
> Josh


I recently repowered my beavertail osprey (17.8 about 500#) with a tohatsu 50 4s and am now trying to figure out which prop to start with. Power tech suggested I use a swc3 14p because hole shot is my main concern. Starting to wonder if the heavy cupping of the swc may be overkill since I do have trim tabs. I also have a jack plate and would like to be able to jack the engine up to run as shallow as possible. Any feedback or opinions on where to start would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Saltychicken

Eric_Greenstein said:


> I recently repowered my beavertail osprey (17.8 about 500#) with a tohatsu 50 4s and am now trying to figure out which prop to start with. Power tech suggested I use a swc3 14p because hole shot is my main concern. Starting to wonder if the heavy cupping of the swc may be overkill since I do have trim tabs. I also have a jack plate and would like to be able to jack the engine up to run as shallow as possible. Any feedback or opinions on where to start would be greatly appreciated.


Is your boat a tunnel or nom tunnel hull?


----------



## Saltychicken

I'm running a Jack foreman prop on my tohatsu 50hp 4s and Jack has that motor dialed in. I run a spear glades x tunnel and my motor is mounted as high as it can go and my Jack plate is mounted as high as it can go on the transom as well. I run my motor jacked up all the way on the plate and I'm running about 5800 rpm with his prop. He also has that motor on his spear as well so he's been really dialing in that motor for these little skiffs


----------



## Eric_Greenstein

Thanks for the quick reply. It's the non tunnel version. I'll try to contact Jack. What speed do you get at 5800? What kind of hole shot and what is your average load? My situation is tricky because I use the boat to run skinny water charters so I can never be 100% sure who I'm meeting at the ramp.


----------



## Saltychicken

Eric_Greenstein said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. It's the non tunnel version. I'll try to contact Jack. What speed do you get at 5800? What kind of hole shot and what is your average load? My situation is tricky because I use the boat to run skinny water charters so I can never be 100% sure who I'm meeting at the ramp.


I run where the birds are walking. Fully loaded (I'm 220lbs) 2 anglers full tank and gear I'm running 34. My boat however is incredibly light and bare bones. By myself and and a couple gallons I can almost touch 40mph. Which is terrifyingly awesome in a tiller lol. The holeshot is insane with those little tohatsu motors and that prop setup. When I'm light I can run on damn near in mud (3 inches of water and soft bottom). When I'm loaded down I can run in 5+inches all day long hard or soft bottom.


----------



## Eric_Greenstein

Saltychicken said:


> I run where the birds are walking. Fully loaded (I'm 220lbs) 2 anglers full tank and gear I'm running 34. My boat however is incredibly light and bare bones. By myself and and a couple gallons I can almost touch 40mph. Which is terrifyingly awesome in a tiller lol. The holeshot is insane with those little tohatsu motors and that prop setup. When I'm light I can run on damn near in mud (3 inches of water and soft bottom). When I'm loaded down I can run in 5+inches all day long hard or soft bottom.
> View attachment 14769


Any idea what your boat weighs? I love me some Tiller as well but my osprey is center console.


----------



## Saltychicken

Eric_Greenstein said:


> Any idea what your boat weighs? I love me some Tiller as well but my osprey is center console.


My hull before coffin box and furniture weighed 340lbs


----------



## Eric_Greenstein

Saltychicken said:


> My hull before coffin box and furniture weighed 340lbs


Good to know. So we are somewhat similar. I'll contact the guy you mentioned. If you want pm me your name so I can tell him you referred me to him.


----------

